# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Накладная и НДС20%

## Raptor-89

Здравствуйте!
1с7 Бух учет 4.5 в реализации создаю накладную отгрузка товара и в графе налоги нет ндс 20% (только без налогов и ндс сверху). Как добавить ндс 20%? Заранее спасибо!!!

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте!
> 1с7 Бух учет 4.5 в реализации создаю накладную отгрузка товара и в графе налоги нет ндс 20% (только без налогов и ндс сверху). Как добавить ндс 20%? Заранее спасибо!!!


Справочники - Налоги - Варианты расчета налогов добавить нужные

----------

